# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی با Borland C++‎ Builder >  ناپدید شدن سریع پنجره خروجی هنگام اجرای برنامه

## mechanical

با سلام خدمت دوستان

اول یه سوال در مورد بورلند دارم.بعد اینکه برنامه کامپایل میشه برای اجراش یه لحظه داس میاد و سریع میره...
یادمه یه حرکت باید آخر برنامه میزدیم تا محیط اجرا سریع بسته نشه...

میشه راهنمایی کنید.........

دوم هم ebook در مورد خود برنامه بورلند و آموزش منوهاش سراغ ندارید...؟

با تشکر

----------


## Felony

> اول یه سوال در مورد بورلند دارم.بعد اینکه برنامه کامپایل میشه برای اجراش یه لحظه داس میاد و سریع میره...
> یادمه یه حرکت باید آخر برنامه میزدیم تا محیط اجرا سریع بسته نشه...


در آخر برنامه تابع getch رو فراخوانی کنید :
getch();




> دوم هم ebook در مورد خود برنامه بورلند و آموزش منوهاش سراغ ندارید...؟


تو گوگل جست و جو کنید ... !

----------


## m.soleimani

> با سلام خدمت دوستان
> 
> اول یه سوال در مورد بورلند دارم.بعد اینکه برنامه کامپایل میشه برای اجراش یه لحظه داس میاد و سریع میره...
> یادمه یه حرکت باید آخر برنامه میزدیم تا محیط اجرا سریع بسته نشه...
> 
> میشه راهنمایی کنید.........
> 
> دوم هم ebook در مورد خود برنامه بورلند و آموزش منوهاش سراغ ندارید...؟
> 
> با تشکر


نمی‌دونم توی برلند پاسخ بده یا نه من توی برنامه‌های کنسول معمولن از این استفاده می‌کردم و همیشه بهم جواب می‌داد


 
system("pause"); // موفق باشید

----------


## mechanical

ممنون از دوستان....

getch() که در سرفصل conio.h قرار داشت منظورم بود...

سپاس

----------

